# Would like to switch from Fromm to Farmina



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok this might turn long. I have a Lab and a small Border Collie mix that I can rotate different brands, protein sources, and grain or no grains with absolutely no GI issues. Right now the Lab is eating Hi-Tek Naturals Alaskan grain free and the Border Collie mix is eating Fromm Grain Free Game-Bird. 
My mom has a 29 month old rescue PB Border Collie that is also eating Fromm Game-Bird. Her and I split the cost of a 12# bag from Petflow once monthly. 
Little background on her dog. When we first adopted her we started her out eating Hi-Tek Naturals chicken and rice, she had anal gland stink. So after about three or four bags of that food I had mom try her on the Game-Bird. She did great with it. After quite a few months of being on that I asked her if she was ok with me rotating proteins. So we switched to Fromm Lamb and Lentil and she also did well on that for numerous bags. Then we tried the surf and turf last bag and she had anal gland stink again. 
*To me that means chicken and fish apparently give her anal gland problems. Maybe I am crazy, but I don' think so. *
I would like to get the Farmina Ancestral low grain Chicken for my two and might as well put moms dog on it as well. 
Don't get me wrong I like Fromm, but I'd like to get away from peas, just a personal preference.
So would you try the chicken formula of Farmina with this dog or just get the lamb formula?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty slow forum lately?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, id just try the lamb or even the boar. Saying that, Farmina uses dehydrated meat instead of meals, so maybe that would make a difference with the dogs problems. No big deal though, i really think you are doing the right thing by switching to this food.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you MW. I am leaning towards the Lamb so that is probably what I will just go with. Is the Boar grain free or low grain?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

The boar is grainfree but try any & all of them.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I wanted my dogs to do well on Farmina and have really tried hard to get them on it full time but my dogs really don't like it, first we tried the grainfree chicken, then grainfree lamb and now low grain chicken.

Just isnt working out, I'll be switching back to Acana or Fromms


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

dredges said:


> I wanted my dogs to do well on Farmina and have really tried hard to get them on it full time but my dogs really don't like it, first we tried the grainfree chicken, then grainfree lamb and now low grain chicken.
> 
> Just isnt working out, I'll be switching back to Acana or Fromms


Do they refuse to eat it or do they have issues with it? ie: soft stool, dull dandruffy coat?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

they had gi issues "bad poops" with the grainfree chicken for sure, got a little better with the grainfree lamb, but awful farts.

Now their stool is still softer than norm but still bad farts, and recently they just don't want to eat it, bowel sits uneaten, so I remove it, eventually it gets eaten for their dinner.

I don't know why but my pup get's instant diarrhea at the dog park, maybe nerves ?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Started giving my one dog Farmina chicken yesterday. The kibble is quite a bit bigger than the Fromm. Hope she will continue to eat it. My Lab still has half a bag of Hi-Tek left before I switch her to the Farmina. I think my mom started the transition yesterday too.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I switched both my dogs over to Acana lamb and apple. Poops are great now , that's the most important to me, good stats and good poops. I wish it was cheaper though.

Good luck with the Farmina. I have like 35 pounds of it sitting here that I need to give away


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patches, my bc has had good poops so far and seems to really like the taste. Emma, the Lab, has not started on it yet. My mom's dog had nice dark stool until we took her hiking and she had a very runny smelly stool. So now mom is all concerned she might have an accident in the house. I told her to cut back 1/4 cup, but she thinks the dog already gets a tiny amount of food. 1 cup twice a day is what she gets.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Your mom's dog probably ate something on the hike that caused the problem. I'd fast her for 24 hours (of course, offer water), then a bland diet (boiled chicken/white rice or boiled ground beef/white rice; 3/4 rice to 1/4 meat) until the poops firm up, then slowly reintroduce the kibble. The dog's tummy needs to settle down and heal from whatever upset it.

I'd love to feed Acana or Fromm grain free, but it's too rich for my budget.


----------

